# Sony XM7547 Needs Repair



## stunna504 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have two "Big Red" Sony ES amps. One has been tested but the other is in need of repair. I have pm'ed TrickyRicky but the site is saying I exceeded messages. I only sent three??!!! 
I just want to get this amp repaired? Can someone please give me the info to send my amp to TrickyRicky? Thanks, he has a idea of what is wrong with it and can add a fan to it to cool it. Just trying to get this done.


----------

